# have to decide on a move to Egypt



## Azgirl (May 14, 2014)

Dear all,

I am new to this forum and I hope someone can help me. We are considering moving to Egypt due my husband's work commitments. I am trying to understand how safe it is now. I know there is bomb explosion once a month now, but overall how safe is it to live there? We will be bringing our kid as well. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Depends on exactly where you are going to live. I'm in Hurghada and we see nothing of the trouble other places do. 
I would say that your child's education is more of an issue than the safety here, make sure it is included in your Expat package.


----------



## Azgirl (May 14, 2014)

Hi Helen,

Thanks for responding. We will probably be around Maadi (Cairo). How about Cairo safety? School should be covered by expat package, but our child have some mild special needs - that's more of a concern for me.... How about private medical care? Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Azgirl said:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> Thanks for responding. We will probably be around Maadi (Cairo). How about Cairo safety? School should be covered by expat package, but our child have some mild special needs - that's more of a concern for me.... How about private medical care? Thanks a lot!!!



Your medical care should all be in with your ex-pat package.....but a child with special needs in Egypt not to sure about that at all so think you need to look carefully into that one and even if you do find a school that can give help it will be nowhere near as good as what you get in the UK.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

My children go to a British school near Maadi.
My son is 5 years old - not long after the academic year started we had a couple of issues with him.
His teacher this year is a fantastic British teacher who when we went in to discuss was very blunt.
in the UK extra resources would gave been allocated to the school / class to help my son through this time.
But here in Egypt this will not happen. 
The schools here don't have extra resources / teachers to dedicate to anyone with special needs or requirements.
They are profit making organisations first and foremost.
I have seen with my own eyes also in another school (private) a young child who needed extra attention and he was left to sink or swim.

personally if I had a child with any special need - requirement at all I would not bring my family to Egypt to live.


----------



## Azgirl (May 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for all your replies. It is very helpful, but even here in UK I pay for many things myself. Trying to get support from LEA is a struggle . Our child has social communication difficulties, so it is more support at school rather than medical. Is the issue with support financial or there is no expertise? 
Thank you all again, for all your replies. It really helps me to think of pros and cons of move.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

I am afraid it is both.

the schools run with the basics - if you go a good international school you will get (hopefully) a British / foreign teacher with 1/2 Egyptian assistants. 
The assistants aren't trained and are nit able to give 1 to 1 assistance.
At school in the UK if your child went mainstream - they would get very focused individual attention - maybe a class room support teacher of their own.
here he will just be left to flounder - and if you are unlucky enough to get an Egyptian teacher (which isn't uncommon these days as trained British teachers aren't coming due to the situation) then you would really have a problem. They shout shout shout, with bad talking included and I am sure that woukd not help your child at all.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a look at the Continental School as I know they have a unit for students that have special needs, however it is a trek if you are living in central cairo


----------



## Azgirl (May 14, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. They are more than helpful! I understand the situation now and definitely need to think things through. Have any of you heard of support assistants to be brought from overseas to work with a child on a contract to these schools? (I understand it will be at my expense) 
Is situation in Egypt any better now? Is it improving in terms of safety or actually getting worse?


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Never heard of such a thing - not even sure that a school would allow it.

But also to bring a support teacher from abroad - you would be paying salary (which would be more expensive than at home as they are working overseas), accomadation expenses and tickets home!
sounds a very expensive way to go.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Azgirl said:


> Thank you all for your replies. They are more than helpful! I understand the situation now and definitely need to think things through. Have any of you heard of support assistants to be brought from overseas to work with a child on a contract to these schools? (I understand it will be at my expense)
> Is situation in Egypt any better now? Is it improving in terms of safety or actually getting worse?




I would doubt this would be doable although their must be foreign teacher support assistants already here.. Bringing someone in from overseas means you have to provide flights, accommodation, medical health insurance..on top of their salary. 

Cairo is as safe as any other city and yes we get demonstrations etc but would you think twice of going to Paris, NY to live if they had demonstrations.. You have more chance of being killed trying to cross the street than being shot or blown up


----------



## Azgirl (May 14, 2014)

Thank you! That's very helpful. Sounds like safety should not be an issue. Should be more concerned about child's education than safety .....


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I would doubt this would be doable although their must be foreign teacher support assistants already here.. Bringing someone in from overseas means you have to provide flights, accommodation, medical health insurance..on top of their salary.
> 
> Cairo is as safe as any other city and yes we get demonstrations etc but would you think twice of going to Paris, NY to live if they had demonstrations.. You have more chance of being killed trying to cross the street than being shot or blown up


My partner and I were helped across the road by a guy several years ago. The roundabout behind the Egyptian Museum is a scary place and the bus terminus in in the middle of it!
Just wanted to add this. We're not THAT old yet but the help was appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> My partner and I were helped across the road by a guy several years ago. The roundabout behind the Egyptian Museum is a scary place and the bus terminus in in the middle of it!
> Just wanted to add this. We're not THAT old yet but the help was appreciated.




I have what would be known as a dual carriageway outside my building.. but in reality it holds 4 lanes of traffic and of course 4 lanes on the other side, pre revolution the nice policeman outside my building used to stop the traffic for me to cross but I have never seen him again since 2011


----------

